# Vans



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am looking for a van with 2-4 cages in. 
Now I can get an ex police van for £2500 but they are mils away from me. 
I could possibly get a van and have cages fitted, but not sure of the costs? 
I have £2500 to spend as it is a loan. 
I am in the West Midlands, I have contacted the Police and Council for vans but no luck there. 
How much did it cost you, and did you get your van kitted out or buy it already as a dog van?


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi there have been previous threads about vans have a look here
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-walking/293506-dogwalkers-whats-inside-your-van-like.html


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My custom built dividers cost me £2200 alone, and I know another dog walker who spent nearly that on her crates. You might need to start out with a temporary set up and save up.

All the ex-police cars I saw only had 2 crates in the back, although you could add more to the space in the front of the van. I have travelled long distances to get the vans I want - my current one was 50 miles away, the one before that was 150.  but I have a very specific type of van I want - once I spent that much money on the crates I had to keep the same type van so they'd fit!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm liking the Citroen Berlingo van as it is large enough in the back and also has a side slider door for easy access. 
I will only be walking 2 dogs at a time (currently anyway) so 2 caged vans are ideal for now. 
I've been looking at the linked thread above and it has given me some ideas, so i'm going to play with a few ideas and see what will suit me best, even if it is only temporary for a year or so.


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

I would go for extra space even though you may only walk 2 dogs. 
Otherwise you'll end up turning work away as you can't fit them in. 
If you do daycare or boarding you'll also have extra space. 
During the winter extra space is always needed for winter gear & lots of towels.

I had my first van stolen after 3 months & it wasn't worth claiming on insurance, so I would say make sure you get a good alarm & wheel lock.


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a Peugeot Partner which I'm told is almost identical to the berlingo. However, I'm finding it ever increasingly too small for what I need.
I would go for a bigger one if you plan to increase the dogs you walk.


----------

